# What hardware do you use to control/record midi CCs?



## thevisi0nary (Oct 2, 2022)

I’ve been trying to expand my workstation a bit with different peripherals, as I’ve been very bound to the mouse. I’m curious as to what people prefer to use when recording CC automations.

Long faders? Large knobs?

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 2, 2022)

The Delicious Choisauce: https://choisaucedesigns.com/

best

e


----------



## labornvain (Oct 2, 2022)

TEControl USB breath controller.

I m o there is nothing that even comes close to achieving realistic natural sounding CC curves - except another breath controller.


----------



## davidson (Oct 2, 2022)

FVDE by Audio Imperia


Premium customizable MIDI CC controller for composers and producers



fvdebyai.com


----------



## sctaylorcan (Oct 2, 2022)

I use a Leap Motion. I make some free software for it if you're on Windows (link below) or there's Geco as well which is both mac/win but uses older drivers. I find I can reliably control maybe 4 dimensions at once... a bit more with practice... though of course it only leaves me one hand to play!


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 2, 2022)

The modwheel and single slider on my $99 MIDI keyboard.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 2, 2022)

Leap Motion, Yamaha Montage Keyboard Faders, knobs, Mod-Wheel, TEC BBC2 Breath Controller , Hornberg Hb1 Breath Controller, Neovo RING Controller, iPad Pro with Metagrid Pro.

Looking forward to receiving my ROLI Seaboard 2 Keyboard in November.

So, lots of options for a control freak


----------



## Saxer (Oct 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Leap Motion, Yamaha Montage Keyboard Faders, knobs, Mod-Wheel, TEC BBC2 Breath Controller , Hornberg Hb1 Breath Controller, Neovo RING Controller, iPad Pro with Metagrid Pro.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving my ROLI Seaboard 2 Keyboard in November.
> 
> So, lots of options for a control freak


@muziksculp : which of them do you use the most?


I have an 8-fader box, Leap Motion, and the TEControl. And I have some wind controllers but I see them more as instruments than just controllers. 90% of the time I'm using the TEControl for strings, brass, and woodwinds.

I also have two synths that send CC messages when turning any of the knobs and my masterkeyboard has some joysticks and faders too. Often enough too many CC sending devices add chaos. Faders on a keyboard when banging hard velocity passages send accidental CC's and unintentional touching some knobs at the synth surface do the same. Strange things can happen especially on modeling instruments that react to a ton of CC messages. Suddenly there's a flutter tounge playing flute, the second trombone adds a plunger at a certain passage of the song and you don't know the heck why! I added midi filters to my orchestral templates so I can unlock the controllers I need.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Oct 2, 2022)

I only use the faders that came with my novation launchkey 61 Mk2, if i'm composing i use two faders for cc1 and cc11, this faders are not very long (60mm i think), but works fine for now, if i ever need another fader i assign the next one available (the keyboard has 8 faders)

Sometimes i like to be like Vangelis and i assign two faders for each section of the orchestra (two for strings, two for winds, two for brass, two for choirs) and then play all and morph between that fader mess to make some Nice blends hehe


----------



## pranic (Oct 2, 2022)

I use a combination of Moog expression pedal (while playing with both hands), Monogram console, or my latest favourite -- ProxiMIDI https://copperandcedar.com/products/proximidi


----------



## Markrs (Oct 2, 2022)

I have quite a few options I use.

My main console is a Novation ZeRO SL MkII which is pretty old so can be picked up cheap, but it has nice 60mm faders, knobs with led lights and when you touch a slider or knob the value is displayed on the LCD display along with the name or CC. You also get loss of buttons and DAW Control. The main negative is the size.










I also use:

Expression Pedal (connected to the Novation ZeRO SL MKII)
TEC Breath Controller with bite, and neck control.
Leap Motion with Midipaw
Musikraken via IOS and Android
TouchOSC via IOS and Android
Metagrid Pro
Roli Seaboard and Lightpad
NI Maschine MkII (Reaper ReaLearn 2 or DrivenByMoss, Cubase Midi Remote Integration)
NanoKontrol 2


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 2, 2022)

Breath Control Rules. TEControl is super.

Expression pedal is very handy, too, as is mod wheel.

Korg PadKontrol for drums.


----------



## Illico (Oct 2, 2022)

I only use the faders that came with my M-Audio Oxygen61, (cc1, cc11 and vibrato).


----------



## sundrowned (Oct 3, 2022)

Different things for different tasks. For orchestral I draw CC in a lot but keyboard modwheel and trusty nanokontrol2 when I need physical controllers. For synths sometimes add a launchcontrol xl for longer faders. Also have a wind controller for improvising. 

Ideally I'd like a compact device with 8+ faders, some knobs and buttons, multiple bank select buttons, and screens for every control with the CC and a custom parameter readout. But unfortunately it doesn't really exist.


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 3, 2022)

I use Monogram CC and Komplete Kontrol S61MK2


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 4, 2022)

davidson said:


> FVDE by Audio Imperia
> 
> 
> Premium customizable MIDI CC controller for composers and producers
> ...


This looks really nice, not sure if I could justify it based on my usage but I like the minimal footprint.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 9, 2022)

i've owned an M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro - never bonded with the faders.

Just picked up a Novation Launchkey 61 - very nice unit for the price.

Better faders.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 9, 2022)

The main site is now in maintenance but intech controllers are very good. I like the size and expanditability. 






Intech Studio Grid - Modular MIDI Controllers


Hey Guys, I'm shocked that a search turned up nothing about this line of really slick modular MIDI controllers. Same idea as the Palette/Monogram stuff, but looks much nicer IMO (black metal panels), great features, and the prices are decent. Anyone use these? This might be the closest I've...




vi-control.net





I also have an etsy 3d printed controller which is awesome. i ordered a 4 fader one w 4 knobs. forgot the name though.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Nov 9, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i've owned an M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro - never bonded with the faders.
> 
> Just picked up a Novation Launchkey 61 - very nice unit for the price.
> 
> Better faders.


Nice ! Be aware that the midi cc of the novation faders goes from midi cc 41 to 48 if i remember correctly, so depending on the library you could midi learn that, or use the logical editor (if you use cubase) to transform the midi cc 44 and 45 to midi cc1 and 11, in cubase there are many wayd to handle this


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 9, 2022)

Xabierus Music said:


> Nice ! Be aware that the midi cc of the novation faders goes from midi cc 41 to 48 if i remember correctly, so depending on the library you could midi learn that, or use the logical editor (if you use cubase) to transform the midi cc 44 and 45 to midi cc1 and 11, in cubase there are many wayd to handle this


interesting, i did not know that.

MIDI learn may be the way to go in S1.

assigning CCs to the controls was my next task.

we shall see.

it's always something with these godforsaken things.

EDIT:

you CAN customize the MIDI CCs in the Novation

i really like the unit - selling my Hammer


----------



## Xabierus Music (Nov 9, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> interesting, i did not know that.
> 
> MIDI learn may be the way to go in S1.
> 
> ...


ohh you have the mk3 version, i have the mk2, this is a very good upgrade, maybe i will consider upgrading mine in time, great!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2022)

Xabierus Music said:


> ohh you have the mk3 version, i have the mk2, this is a very good upgrade, maybe i will consider upgrading mine in time, great!



just swapped the Launchkey 61 for a Launchkey 88

GC gave me a 15% discount too

Components overview for controller assignments



gets better the more i dig into it

i'm a Studio One user, but i'll be checking out the included Ableton


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2022)

finally, an 88 key form factor that fits in front of my displays!

i can do my product design work AND music in one spot!

winner!


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 13, 2022)

Different gadgets, depending on what I am recording. If I have to play two-handed I reach for my TEControl USB breath controller. On my Arturia 88 keyb I use a custom CC's setup for its faders. If playing the Push2 I can use its ribbon strip, but it only has one, so the breath control sometimes comes in handy there as well. The Push has 11 rotary encoders too that I assign to parameters when needed. On the Push and the Arturia I keep aftertouch assigned to vibrato in all pathes. If I'm playing my Akai EWI 5000 I normally have it set up so all needed CC data gets recorded with the performance, vibrato can be played musically by biting the mouthpiece to generate pitch-bend data (my fav!). I have a Seaboard Rise2 in the pipeline and I guess it will let me do my EWI stuff polyphonically.


----------

